# Sticky  Snow Safety Week launches with complimentary industry webinar



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

*Snow Safety Week launches with complimentary industry webinar​*
Join SIMA and Plowsite.com for Snow Safety Week , October 26-29, 2015.

The snow season is rapidly approaching and managing snow at facilities is critical to economic success. Snow Safety Week is an effort to provide quality, helpful information to snow removal professionals on a variety of safety-related topics.

On Monday, October 26, we will kick off Snow Safety Week with a free webinar for the industry, Field Training in Snow and Ice. From there, each day we will provide helpful articles and videos and facilitate relevant safety discussions tied to key safety issues. Visit www.sima.org/SnowSafetyWeek for the full schedule.

*Webinar: 
Field Training in Snow & Ice*

Monday, October 26, 2015 
3:00-4:00pm EST 
Complimentary Webinar to all snow & ice professionals

Training has become a big topic in snow the past 5 years. Many in the snow industry have indicated that field training is helpful, yet challenging to organize and manage. This webinar will focus on safety and best practices for field training, including: 
•Pre-season site visits and documentation dry-runs 
•Ride-along and safety audits during an event 
•Post-season training related to damage, oversalting and more

Visit www.sima.org/SnowSafetyWeek to pre-register for this webinar.


----------

